# Fanes Größe S oder M / Dämper- + Gabelwahl



## SpokesBiker (6. September 2012)

Servus, bin kurz vor dem Kauf und bin was die Größe angeht absolut unentschlossen.

Bin 1,73 cm, also zwischen Größe S und M. Hatte jemand das gleiche Dilemma und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Außerdem hab ich noch ein Problem was die Gabel und den Dämper angeht:

Gabel
RS Lyrik R2 DH solo air oder MZ 55 RC3 Evo Ti

Dämpfer
RS Vivid Air R2C Tune M oder RS Monarch Plus RC3 HV Tune LM

Kann mir jemand sagen was das Tune M bzw. ML überhaupt bedeutet?

Bei der Gabel tendiere ich ja eher zur Lyrik, weil es die in schwarz gibt. Und beim Dämpfer zum Vivid.


----------



## Piefke (6. September 2012)

Bei der Größe würde ich zu S raten, da bei M das Sitzrohr zu lang sein kann, wenn du eine verstellbare Sattelstütze nimmst. Ich hab meine KS im M-Rahmen voll versenkt und das passt genau bei 1,78 m.
Bei der Gabel würde ich eindeutig die 55 nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (6. September 2012)

Die Größenfrage ist einfach zu beantworten: Nimm M.

Wegen Gabel und Dämpfer gibt es hier ausreichend Threads, in denen alle Fragen zig-fach diskutiert und wiederholt durchgekaut wurden. Für die Dämpferwahl sind letztlich folgende Fragen bzw. die Antworten darauf von Bedeutung:

- Einsatz der Fanes (Touren, Enduro, Freeride, Park...)
- Wie wichtig ist Gewicht
- Welche Flexibilität im Setup benötigst Du
- Was traust Du Dir an eigener Wartung zu und ist eine große Auswahl an Service-Anbietern und damit günstigere Preise wichtig?

Gut ist schonmal, dass Du keine absenkbare Gabel in Betracht ziehst.

Die Tune-Angaben der Dämpfer beziehen sich auf ein voreingestelltes Grob-Setup. M/M bedeutet Zug- und Druckstufe haben eine Medium-Einstellung, der eigentliche Einstellkorridor ist also im mittleren Bereich angesiedelt. M/L bedeutet Medium-Druckstufe und Low-Zugstufe. Die Zugstufe ist also vorab etwas offener eingestellt un der Einstellkorridor entsprechend mehr in den offeneren Bereich verschoben. Das alles kann man gerade bei Rock Shox Dämpfern recht günstig durch Austausch der Shims nachträglich ändern lassen, am besten im Rahmen eines normalen Service. Dann kostest es vielleicht 10-20 Euro mehr.

Die Wahl, ob M/M oder M/L hängt von der Wahl des Dämpfers und Deinem fahrfertigen Gewicht ab. Für Fahrer bis 75kg empfiehlt sich bei Monarch Plus ein M/L Tune. Laut Rock Shox benötigt die Kinematik der Fanes beim Vivid Air unbedingt den M/M Tune. M/L ist bei Alutech zwar erhältlich, wird aber auch nachträglich durch Alutech umgeshimmt (bzw. lassen die das machen).

Meine Wahl wäre (wieder) Lyrik RC2 DH und Vivid Air R2C, weil der Vivid einfach ein genialer Dämpfer ist und von Tour bis Park alles kann (wiegt aber 300g mehr, als der Monarch Plus). Die Gabel halte ich für einen guten Kompromis, weil sie ausreichend performant und sensibel ist, hervorragend und günstig geändert werden kann (Umbau auf Coil, 2-Step und bis 180mm, wenn erforderlich) und weil es sehr viele Service-Anbieter (private und professionelle) und relativ günstige Service-Preise gibt. Außerdem sind alle Einzel-/Ersatzteile und Service-Kits erhältlich.


----------



## KungFuChicken (6. September 2012)

Ich habe mich bei 1.73m und 82cm Schrittlänge für M entschieden. Warum? Das Sattelrohr ist beim aktuellen Rahmen mit 44cm nicht mehr so hoch wie früher und für mich ausreichend niedrig, der Reach jedoch angenehm lang - dadurch ergibt sich die Möglichkeit einen kürzeren Vorbau zu fahren.
Die Überstandshöhe ist auch bei Rahmengröße M kein Thema. 

Ab morgen kann ich dir hoffentlich auch sagen, ob die Entscheidung richtig war 
Hast du die Geometriedaten schon mit deinem aktuellen Rahmen verglichen?


----------



## wildsau.com (6. September 2012)

Zur Rahmengröße kann ich nichts beitragen aber..

Gabel habe ich mich für eine Fox 36 Van R 180 entschieden weil:

1: Die Gabel super anspricht 2: Total einfach einzustellen ist (Federtausch, Rebound, Federvorspannung) 3: Vermutlich nie/selten einen defekt hat 4: Genauso hoch baut mit 180MM wie eine Fox 36 mit 160mm
5: Ersatzfedern gut zu bekommen sind 6: Stahlfederkennlinie bekanntlich nicht zu toppen ist

Nachteil: Gewicht


Dämpfer: DHX 5 Air, weil ich die Dhx air Serie seit 5 Jahren fahre und sie daher ausgiebig testen konnte.

Fazit: Keinen einzigen defekt bei etlichen Bikeparkbesuchen, dabei auch höhere Sprünge mit oft unsanfter Landung. Kaum Durchschläge. Für mich ein absolut super Dämpfer. Und nein, ich mache keine Werbung für Fox oder arbeite dort !

Nachteil: Für schwerere Fahrer evtl. zu wenig Progressiv


Mein Gewicht: 87kg
Einsatzbereich: Touren, Enduro, Bikepark, Sprünge


----------



## Ganiscol (6. September 2012)

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich beim Jü wegen der 55RC3 Ti angefragt und das war die Antwort:

_Mazocchi kann erst wir zum jahresende, frühestens zu ende oktober  liefern, es wird auch neue preise geben. Diese erhalten wir erst nächste woche auf der eurobike_

Würde also nochmal nachfragen bevor du bestellst und dann hängts an der ggf. nicht lieferbaren Gabel...


----------



## SpokesBiker (6. September 2012)

Ja, dass mit der MZ hat sich erledigt. Habe vorhin auch mit Alutech telefoniert. Da war sogar die Aussage, dass es bis Januar dauer kann bis die Gabel kommt. Das wäre mir definitiv zu lang. Dämpfer denke ich wird es der Vivid.

Bleibt nur noch die Rahmengröße. Hab vorhin die Möglichkeit bekommen mal einen S-Rahmen Probe zu fahren. Danach werde ich auch schlauer sein.

Danke an alle für die Tipps.


----------



## Ganiscol (6. September 2012)

Oha, bin deshalb auch bei der Lyrik geblieben und baue die dann vielleicht mal auf coil um wenn sie mir als Luftgabel nicht zusagt. Das ist ja das schöne an RockShox Gabeln, man kriegt alle Teile ohne weiteres als Umrüst-Kits zu annehmbaren Preisen.


----------



## Astaroth (6. September 2012)

SpokesBiker schrieb:


> Ja, dass mit der MZ hat sich erledigt. Habe vorhin auch mit Alutech telefoniert. Da war sogar die Aussage, dass es bis Januar dauer kann bis die Gabel kommt. Das wäre mir definitiv zu lang. Dämpfer denke ich wird es der Vivid.



Ist nicht wahr, oder...

Hab mir ein Komplettbike mit der MZ bestellt und nun lese ich das. Ich glaub mir wird schlecht


----------



## SpokesBiker (6. September 2012)

Das war aber auch der schlimmste Fall.


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. September 2012)

Mit dem Vivid machst du nichts verkehrt, das Mehrgewicht kann man leicht via Latex schläuchen oder tubeless sparen.
Schlimmer ist nur, man meint das Optimum gefunden zu haben,dreht dann doch wieder und wieder ein Rädschen.....genauso bei der Lyrik.

Wenn du die Lyrik nimmst, mach gleich das Casting ab und das zu wenig vorhandene Gabelöl raus und 15ml 15-W40iger Motoröl links&rechts ins Casting und vergiss die Luftdrucktabelle, mir langen für 90kg 50-55psi Druck, auf der Gabel stehen 95PSi, zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nidhoeggr (6. September 2012)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ist nicht wahr, oder...
> 
> Hab mir ein Komplettbike mit der MZ bestellt und nun lese ich das. Ich glaub mir wird schlecht




Dito...

Aber hat dieser Lieferengpass jetzt tatsächlich auch Auswirkungen auf bereits vor über einem Monat bestellte Bikes?


----------



## Astaroth (6. September 2012)

Will mich jetzt nicht grossartig darüber Aufregen über die Lieferzeit aber wenn auf der Homepage bei der Bestellung sofort lieferbar in Ca. Vier Wochen angegeben ist dann ist das ganze doch ein bisschen ärgerlich...
Anscheinend hat Qualität doch seinen Wartepreis!


----------



## liquidnight (7. November 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Fazit: Keinen einzigen defekt bei etlichen Bikeparkbesuchen, dabei auch höhere Sprünge mit oft unsanfter Landung. Kaum Durchschläge. Für mich ein absolut super Dämpfer. Und nein, ich mache keine Werbung für Fox oder arbeite dort !
> .....
> Mein Gewicht: 87kg
> Einsatzbereich: Touren, Enduro, Bikepark, Sprünge



Was mich etwas wundert: Laut Alutech sind die Fanes Enduro nicht für Bikepark freigegeben. Trotzdem fahren hier nen Haufen Leut' mit den Fanes in Bikeparks rum, und die Räder scheinen zu halten. 

Oder gibt es da einen signifikanten Unterschied zwischen dem 
"Fanes Enduro 3.0 Pinion Rahmen"  und dem "Fanes Enduro 3.0 Rahmen" ?
Oder waren die früheren Fanes für Bikepark freigegeben - die Neueren sind es nicht mehr ?


----------



## hasardeur (7. November 2012)

Wo steht das eigentlich? Täusche ich mich jetzt total oder gab es nicht bis vor kurzem noch eine Bikeparkfreigabe für die Fanes ED?


----------



## Dampfsti (7. November 2012)

wildsau.com schrieb:


> Gabel habe ich mich für eine Fox 36 Van R 180 entschieden weil:
> 
> 1: Die Gabel super anspricht 2: Total einfach einzustellen ist (Federtausch, Rebound, Federvorspannung) 3: Vermutlich nie/selten einen defekt hat 4: Genauso hoch baut mit 180MM wie eine Fox 36 mit 160mm
> 5: Ersatzfedern gut zu bekommen sind 6: Stahlfederkennlinie bekanntlich nicht zu toppen ist
> ...



Ich habe mich ebenfalls für meinen bald ankommenden Fanes Rahmen für eine 180mm Fox VAN entschieden, allerdings mit RC2 FIT Kartusche und Kashima Beschichtung (War günstig, neuwertig mit 3 verschiedenen Federn)

Das mit dem Gewicht zieht aber nur bedingt
Hab meine Nachgewogen, hat mit Achse und der mittleren Feder 2735g, meine 170er Talas hatte auch über 2500g... die 200g Mehrgewicht wiegt aber das Performance Plus im 3 Fachen wieder auf.

Ansonsten stimm ich dir da voll und ganz zu...

Dämpfer hab ich einen VIVID mit bestellt.

Monarch Plus RC3 bin ich dieses Jahr in nem anderen Rahmen gefahren, konnte auch nach etlichen Grundabstimmungsänderungen nicht die gewünschte Performance rausholen. Auch lässt der Monarch recht schnell nach wenn er ein bisschen warm wird.
Dass soll der Vivid ja um einiges besser können


----------



## liquidnight (7. November 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wo steht das eigentlich? Täusche ich mich jetzt total oder gab es nicht bis vor kurzem noch eine Bikeparkfreigabe für die Fanes ED?


Bis vor Kurzem: mag sein - hatte auch so eine unscharfe Erinnerung. 
Ansonsten siehe meine Antwort hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10042060&postcount=407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAILor (9. November 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

habe auch die Frage zur Größe der Fanes Enduro.

Ich bin 182 cm mit Schrittlänge 88 cm

Laut Jürgen genau zwischen M und L
Meine Argumentation war da ich es auf Tour einsetze n L mit kurzem (65 mm?!) Vorbau.

Meinungen?


----------



## TAILor (9. November 2012)

alternativ eben genau umgekehrt M und langer Vorbau...was tun?


----------



## Piefke (9. November 2012)

L mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## Birk (9. November 2012)

Bin selber nur 180cm groß und fahr ein L mit 40mm Vorbau (bald 30mm) und bin damit absolut zufrieden. M war mir deutlich zu kurz.


----------



## TAILor (10. November 2012)

alles klar,danke ! Entscheidung: L mit 50 mm Vorbau


----------



## Masberg (16. November 2012)

182 groß 89 Schritt -> M
L mit 65 Vorbau war mir zuuu lang
Im Geomaß liegt der Unterschied beim Reach zwischen M und L bei knapp 2,5 cm 
Somit sollte für mich M mit 65mm ideal sein.
Bin M und L gefahren; Da ich aber an technischen und schnellen Trails Spaß habe, habe ich lieber das kleinere Bike genommen.

Willkommen in der Zwischengröße!


----------



## Piefke (16. November 2012)

Masberg schrieb:


> 182 groß 89 Schritt -> M
> L mit 65 Vorbau war mir zuuu lang
> Im Geomaß liegt der Unterschied beim Reach zwischen M und L bei knapp 2,5 cm
> Somit sollte für mich M mit 65mm ideal sein.



Da würde ich lieber L mit 40er Vorbau wählen, so hab ich´s auch am HT gemacht und finde das sehr passend für mich. Mein Problem bei der Fanes war, dass mir bei L das Sitzrohr zu lang ist.


----------



## Masberg (16. November 2012)

40er wäre immer noch unpassend; da spielen andere Faktoren wie das lange Sitzrohr  bei L auch noch eine Rolle.
Da JÜ keine "M/L" Größe hat ist M für mich die bessere Wahl
Evtl. hier einige Rennradfahrer (nicht bös gemeint) dabei, die gestrecktere Positionen gewohnt sind...?


----------



## hasardeur (16. November 2012)

Bei 89er Schrittlänge sollte L doch locker passen. Ich habe 86cm und ein XL. Reach korrigierst Du ja mit dem Vorbau mehr als ausreichend.

Wichtigstes und nicht zu widerlegendes Argument ist jedoch der Wohlfühlfaktor. Wenns passt, dann passts.


----------



## Birk (17. November 2012)

Masberg schrieb:


> 40er wäre immer noch unpassend; da spielen andere Faktoren wie das lange Sitzrohr  bei L auch noch eine Rolle.
> Da JÜ keine "M/L" Größe hat ist M für mich die bessere Wahl
> Evtl. hier einige Rennradfahrer (nicht bös gemeint) dabei, die gestrecktere Positionen gewohnt sind...?



Die Sitzrohrlänge würde ich jetzt nicht als Problem sehen, vor allem wenn mit versenkbarer Sattelstütze gefahren wird.

Ich hab einen L Rahmen gewählt weil ich gerne sehr kurze Vorbauten fahre, beim M Rahmen gibt es sonst blaue Knie. 

Eigentlich ändert sich auch die Sitzpositon nicht von einem M zum L Rahmen wenn man einmal einen 65mm und einmal einen 40mm Vorbau fährt, ein größerer Rahmen führt also nicht gleich zu einer gestreckteren Sitzposition .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansi2.0 (11. Februar 2013)

Tach zusammen, 

soeben ist mein fanes eingetrudelt und ich war etwas verwundert dass es doch so klein ist. Habe mir nen L rahmen rausgelassen, bin 190 und überlege nun den XL rahmen zu nehmen das sich das ding doch sehr klein anfühlt... Was denkt ihr. Davor bin ich das bergamont ex (L) gefahren....


Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (11. Februar 2013)

Mit 1,90 bist Du am unteren Limit des XL. Ein L-Rahmen wird gegenüber dem XL schon etwas handlicher/verspielter sein. Dafür ist ein XL besser tourengeeignet. Ich bin auch 1,91, über den Tag dann nur noch 1,89  mit 89cm SL und habe einen XL-Rahmen. Für alles, was man bergab so macht, wäre mir manchmal ein L lieber, möchte aber sehr ungern mit einem L lange Uphills fahren.

Hast Du nur den Rahmen oder das Bike bereits aufgebaut? Könntest Du den Rahmen noch tauschen? Wenn nicht, bau das Rad erstmal auf und sitz wenigstens zur Probe. Ein paar Runden um den Block wären auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## hansi2.0 (11. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Mit 1,90 bist Du am unteren Limit des XL. Ein L-Rahmen wird gegenüber dem XL schon etwas handlicher/verspielter sein. Dafür ist ein XL besser tourengeeignet. Ich bin auch 1,91, über den Tag dann nur noch 1,89  mit 89cm SL und habe einen XL-Rahmen. Für alles, was man bergab so macht, wäre mir manchmal ein L lieber, möchte aber sehr ungern mit einem L lange Uphills fahren.
> 
> Hast Du nur den Rahmen oder das Bike bereits aufgebaut? Könntest Du den Rahmen noch tauschen? Wenn nicht, bau das Rad erstmal auf und sitz wenigstens zur Probe. Ein paar Runden um den Block wären auch nicht verkehrt.



 danke für die schnelle Antwort: Also ich kann das bike noch umtauschen... Wollte das ding jetzt mal mit nem anderen Vorbau testen, meine Kollegen meinten aber auch, dass es etwas klein aussieht. Wie sperrig ist denn deine maschine wenn nach unten geht? Bist du mal nen L zu Vergleich gefahren? Und hast du ne absenkbare dran?

Gruss


----------



## hasardeur (11. Februar 2013)

Bin kein L bisher gefahren, aber kleiner Räder. Ich habe eine Reverb und einen 45mm Vorbau. Ob sperrig oder nicht, ist wohl sehr subjektiv. Fakt ist, dass Du recht weit vor der HR-Nabe sitzt. Bei 2° weniger Sitzwinkel (parallel), kommst Du beim L zwangsläufig weiter über die HR-Nabe, was den Schwerpunkt entsprechend verändert...aber nur im Sitzen. Im Stehen ist es wieder egal, weil die Kettenstrebenlänge immer gleich ist. Allerdings kommst Du durch den ca. cm kürzeren Reach weiter mit dem Körper nach hinten. Also letztlich alles persönliches Empfinden.
Da ich mir neulich einen neuen Renner zugelegt habe, habe ich mich mal sehr penibel vermessen lassen. Kennst Du die Seite Competitive Cyclist? Nach der Berechnung passt der XL-Rahmen perfekt zu mir. Vielleicht holst Du Dir dort noch einmal Rat?

Wo wohnst Du? Vielleicht gibt es ja eine XL in Deiner Nähe zum Vergleich.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bin 1,93 und würde für den anvisierten Einsatzbereich eines Fanes niemals einen Xl Rahmen empfehlen. Das ist ein Schiff. L fand ich hingegen sehr angenehm.

Grüße


----------



## hasardeur (11. Februar 2013)

So unterschiedlich ist das. 2cm mehr Reach können dafür ja nicht ausschlaggebend sein und die effektive Oberrohrlänge bei lang ausgezogenem Sattel ist dann wohl eher ähnlich, zumal der parallel gemessene Sitzrohr-Winkel bei Größe L 2° geringer ist, wodurch das Sattelrohr flacher nach hinten ansteigt. Bleibt die Sattelüberhöhung, die beim L deutlich stärker ist, als beim XL. Für Schwerpunkt auf Spaß bergab bin ich dann wieder bei Dir, aber nicht für Allround-Nutzung. Und zum Einsatzbereich hatte der Hansi ja noch nichts geschrieben.


----------



## 100 Oktan (11. Februar 2013)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,93 und würde für den anvisierten Einsatzbereich eines Fanes niemals einen Xl Rahmen empfehlen. Das ist ein Schiff. L fand ich hingegen sehr angenehm.
> 
> Grüße



Hast Du überhaupt eine Fanes? Bei anderen Bikeherstellern mag das ja zutreffen.
Oder wie kommst Du zu der Aussage?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Februar 2013)

100 Oktan schrieb:


> Hast Du überhaupt eine Fanes? Bei anderen Bikeherstellern mag das ja zutreffen.
> Oder wie kommst Du zu der Aussage?



Nein. Ich bin das Fanes aber sowohl in L als auch in Xl probe gefahren.

Ein Kumpel mit ähnlicher Körpergröße fährt das Bike in Xl und war nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch aufgrund des "sperrigen" Handlings sehr unzufrieden und möchte das Bike nun gegen einen L Rahmen tauschen, was ich vollkommen nachvollziehen kann.

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, was man mit dem Bike machen möchte.

Vereinfacht gesagt gibt es zwei Gruppen von Konsumenten, die an einem Alutech Fanes interessiert sind:

Gruppe a) sucht ein "richtiges" Enduro Bike, das man entsprechend dem Einsatzbereich aktiv bewegen möchte, sei es auf technischen Trails, im Bikepark,...
Gruppe b) hat in diversen Tests in Zeitschriften und Foren von diesem "Alutech Fanes" gehört, dass für 170mm erstaunlich gut tourentauglich ist. Diese Klientel ist dann am Wochenende überwiegend auf den Forstwegen unterwegs und genießt den Komfort eines Enduros.

Je nachdem, zu welcher Gruppe man sich tendenziell eher zählen würde, sollte man eine Entscheidung entsprechend der Rahmengröße wählen a) agil und kompakt b) tourenorientierter und behäbiger.


----------



## 100 Oktan (11. Februar 2013)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Nein. Ich bin das Fanes aber sowohl in L als auch in Xl probe gefahren.



Ok! Ich bin auch in L und XL Probe gefahren. Bin 192 cm. Jürgen hat mir auf Anhieb das XL empfohlen. Ich wollte unbedingt das L. Bin auch damit gestartet. Danach das XL. Und ich musste Jürgen danach Recht geben. Bei mir passt bei 192 cm Größe das XL besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2013)

@kalle: definiere mal Enduro. Das Bike, was Du beschreibst, würde ich eher als Freerider bezeichnen. Zu Enduro gehört für mich Uphillfähigkeit vor Bikepark. Schön, dass die Fanes beides kann. Und ja, ich fahre Forstautobahnen, weil ich sonst die Harzquerbahn oder das Auto nehmen müsste, um zu "meinen" Trails zu kommen. Das ist mir als Mountainbiker zu tiefst zu wider.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2013)

Posting 35 war absichtlich sehr provokativ von mir geschrieben.

Enduro ist sehr vielseitig. Mit dem Radel sollte man erträglich bergauf kommen, wobei der Fokus ganz klar auf der Abfahrt (technisch) liegt. Bei den heutigen Federwegen und Winkeln sollte daher auch der Einsatz im Bikepark mit Tables, Doubles, Roadgaps, etc. keine Seltenheit sein. Vor diesem Hintergrund würde ich den Rahmen nicht zu groß wählen.

Natürlich sind die Vorlieben individuell. Ich bin hier im Umkreis aber nicht der einzige, der bei vergleichbarer Körpergröße das Fanes in Xl zu Groß für "das, was wir damit machen" findet.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## basti1985 (12. Februar 2013)

1,90 scheint wohl die Streitgröße zwischen L und XL zu sein ....
Bei ~ 1,95 bin ich wohl am Limit und schon kurz vor XXL


----------



## hansi2.0 (12. Februar 2013)

also was den Einsatzbereich angeht will ich def. runter! Bin jetzt nicht der Typ der crazy moves, aber tables, doubles und der ganze kram sind schon teil des programms.  Hochfahren will ich halt leider auch, daher dachte ich, ich wechsel mit meinen 1.90 lieber mal auf das xl. Leider kann ich die performance del L nicht testen, da ich dann wahrsch. das bike nicht mehr zurückgeben kann. Gibts so nen paar standart abmessungstricks wie man checken könnte ob das bike passt? die Ganzen internetseiten zur außmessung finde ich etwas schwierig, da das fanes eben ne spezielle geo hat. 
Grüße Hansi


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2013)

hansi2.0 schrieb:


> also was den Einsatzbereich angeht will ich def. runter! Bin jetzt nicht der Typ der crazy moves, aber tables, doubles und der ganze kram sind schon teil des programms.  Hochfahren will ich halt leider auch, daher dachte ich, ich wechsel mit meinen 1.90 lieber mal auf das xl. Leider kann ich die performance del L nicht testen, da ich dann wahrsch. das bike nicht mehr zurückgeben kann. Gibts so nen paar standart abmessungstricks wie man checken könnte ob das bike passt? die Ganzen internetseiten zur außmessung finde ich etwas schwierig, da das fanes eben ne spezielle geo hat.
> Grüße Hansi



Auf jeden Fall gibt es die.

Besonders interessant im Bergab-Einsatz sind der Reach, Lenkwinkel, Radstand und die Kettenstrebenlängen. 

Wenn du die Werte mit deinem jetzigen Bike oder anderen potentiellen Kandidaten, die du vielleicht schon probe gefahren bist, vergleichst, erhälst du einen ersten Eindruck, ob die Größe passen könnte.


----------



## ollo (12. Februar 2013)

basti1985 schrieb:


> 1,90 scheint wohl die Streitgröße zwischen L und XL zu sein ....
> Bei ~ 1,95 bin ich wohl am Limit und schon kurz vor XXL




wenn es fahren soll wie ein Rennrad dann schon XXL  ...... bin 194 und XL ist sehr passend, zumindest komme ich im Park zurecht, wobei ich da eher die Endurostrecken bevorzuge mit viel Bodenkontakt und wenig Airtime, für eine Ausgedehnte 70km Tour z.B. rund um den Monte Baldo passt es auch. Manchmal Wirklich schwer die Eierwollmilchsau zu finden 


Es fehlt an sich noch die "Vario Fanes" vom Jürgen, verstellbar z.b. von Gr. XL auf L oder M   


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2013)

Differenzen L zu XL:

Reach = 2,2cm (kurzer Vorbau und doppelt gewonnen)
Kettenstrebenlänge = 0
Radstand = ca. 3cm
Lenkwinkel = 0

Radstand ist bzgl. Handlichkeit im Vergleich zur Kettenstrebenlänge eher nachrangig. Länge läuft, schafft Vertrauen und Stabilität. Kurze Kettenstreben bringen Handlichkeit....da ist aber nun mal kein Unterschied. 

Hier kannst Du auch nochmal die Geo im Detail vergleichen.

Tables, Doubles, Drops etc. springst Du auch locker mit der XL, ohne Einschränkungen. Was Du als crazy Moves bezeichnest, wird etwas schwieriger. Aber wie Ollo schon schreibt, es gibt kein Bike für alles. 4X mit der Fanes wäre genau so blöd, wie Touren mit 'nem Dirt-Bike.


----------



## hansi2.0 (12. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Differenzen L zu XL:
> 
> Reach = 2,2cm (kurzer Vorbau und doppelt gewonnen)
> Kettenstrebenlänge = 0
> ...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. Februar 2013)

hansi2.0 schrieb:


> hasardeur schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Differenzen L zu XL:
> ...


----------



## hasardeur (12. Februar 2013)

Die Sattelrohrlänge ist das am meisten überbewertete Maß am Rahmen, da leider die Rahmengrößen darüber definiert werden. Aber wenn das alles ist....Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kann man das Sattelrohr um 2cm von Jü kürzen lassen. Einfach mal anfragen


----------



## Banana Joe (12. Februar 2013)

1,84 mit einer schrittlänge von 90 das L passt mir wie der ar*** auf den eimer


----------



## hansi2.0 (13. Februar 2013)

zum glück sind die antworten ja nicht extrem zweideutig


----------



## Dampfsti (13. Februar 2013)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Die Sattelrohrlänge ist das am meisten überbewertete Maß am Rahmen, da leider die Rahmengrößen darüber definiert werden. Aber wenn das alles ist....Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kann man das Sattelrohr um 2cm von Jü kürzen lassen. Einfach mal anfragen


 

Allerdings....

Das Sattelrohr kann beim L-Rahmen um 12mm gekürzt werden...
Hat mir der Jü so mitgeteilt...
Ich habs dann auf Originallänge gelassen, die Paar mm reißen´s auch net raus.


----------



## KATZenfreund (15. Februar 2013)

Ich bin 170cm hoch, Schrittlänge 76cm... Komme vom CC und nehme den M Rahmen, weil mir das S viiiel zu kurz ist...


----------



## ollo (15. Februar 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Ich bin 170cm hoch, Schrittlänge 76cm... Komme vom CC und nehme den M Rahmen, weil mir das S viiiel zu kurz ist...




gute Wahl die Gr.  M  ..... ein M Allmountain habe ich zwar nicht, aber ein M Enduro .... das hier, jetzt allerdings mit eine 160 mm BOS Gabel


----------



## KATZenfreund (30. März 2013)

Hi Ollo, bin ja nun mal eine Fanes in M gefahren.... Richtiges Mass für mich und Frau KATZenfreund...
Eine AM Pinion wird es dann für uns beide. Derzeit warten wir auf Wetterbesserung, den Urlaub ab und auf die Auslieferung der Cabonstreben. Wenn das in dieser Reihenfolge abgearbeitet ist, wird die AM in Ascheffel probegefahren. Jü wird zwar keine AM Pinion zur Probe aufbauen, doch die AM in M.
Dann wird bestellt um im Juni auf Reise zu gehen...Eine gemütliche Tour am Grünen Band...
Frohe Ostern,
R aus HH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (30. März 2013)

KATZenfreund schrieb:


> Hi Ollo, bin ja nun mal eine Fanes in M gefahren.... Richtiges Mass für mich und Frau KATZenfreund...
> Eine AM Pinion wird es dann für uns beide. Derzeit warten wir auf Wetterbesserung, den Urlaub ab und auf die Auslieferung der Cabonstreben. Wenn das in dieser Reihenfolge abgearbeitet ist, wird die AM in Ascheffel probegefahren. Jü wird zwar keine AM Pinion zur Probe aufbauen, doch die AM in M.
> Dann wird bestellt um im Juni auf Reise zu gehen...Eine gemütliche Tour am Grünen Band...
> Frohe Ostern,
> R aus HH



 die Fanesdichte Südlich von Ascheffel wird also größer . Bin gespannt auf die beiden Pinions


----------

